# Turbo, Buddy, King Authur and babies thread - and of course my pups



## CMiska (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok newest baby is now 3 weeks old and doing great.Â  It is still a sable color with a hint of tan from momma.Â  Here are their pics <br><br>Turbo hoppin over cage<br><br>




<br><br>1st pics of newest wriggle<br><br>



<br><br>more pics <br><br>



<br><br>Ahhh come on mom scratch my tummy<br><br>



<br><br>Hey mom can I have someÂ more (Nalla and peanut butter)<br><br>



<br><br>1st mommy and baby photo (Carolyns fav)<br><br>



<br>


----------



## CMiska (Aug 2, 2005)

And here are some more

Babe (aka fuzzy butt taking 5)






Momma chillin






Isabella (aka Izzy B) when we first brought her home at 7 weeks






Izzy B now






Ok mom what next (Nalla waiting for her treat)


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww all your babies are so cute!

Are your dogs husky's and boxers?


----------



## CMiska (Aug 2, 2005)

Little white and black one is a siberian husky and the bigger one is a Pit Bull


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, they're so cute! I love the little baby. :angel:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh - I LOVE the baby picture. How precious!



Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh MY! All of your fur kids are gorgeous. That is one adorable baby. I am so glad you shared them with us. I hope you have more to share. I love them, you take great pictures.<br><br>Tina<br>


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 2, 2005)

Those fur kids are so cute! I just love that Husky.

Jen


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwwwwwww your doggie +bunnies are so cute, love your baby bunny how cute hope there all wellxxx georgie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwww i love the mummy and baby picture the best, it's so cute!!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 3, 2005)

Awww all of your pets are soo cute! But I especially like your Husky's eyes!Â Absolutely gorgeous!<br><br>~AmyÂ <br>


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

Love your bunnies! The first picture is Excellent, and especially love the one with Momma and Baby.

-Carolyn


----------



## CMiska (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok here are a few more.

Babe aka fuzzy butt in the hay dish for the first time.....






Babe and momma... once again checking out the hay dish






King Arthur trying to figure out what the light is for...






King Arthur checking out what mom is doing...






Buddy (dad) chillin with his toy poodle


----------



## irishmist (Aug 5, 2005)

Great pics.. especially the dog with the peanut butter.... I love to take a spoonful of that myself.. I think Nalla and I would probably fight over the jar LOL


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

That King Arthur is such a cutie!!


----------



## CMiska (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, I leave for a week to go on the road with my hubby and I come back to Fuzzy Butt who has almost doubled in size"She" is a doll<br><br>Â <br><br>Here is a pic before I left<br><br>



<br><br>Here are a few after i come home <br><br>



<br><br>



<br><br>



<br>


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

She's a real cutie!!! Grew a bit too it appears! :shock:


----------



## CMiska (Sep 12, 2005)

Truck mascott






Driver and student


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 12, 2005)

That is just too much cuteness for one picture!

I just love them. They are adorable.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

What an excellent picture!








Love this one too :inlove:






God, I'd love to just reach in and take them right out and into my arms.

This big baby really knows how to 'put on The Dog'. What a Ham! (and a Beauty!)








-Carolyn


----------

